# “Big Cot” By: Slumberjack



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

“Big Cot”
By: Slumberjack
www.Slumberjack.com


For over 50 years Slumberjack has been a leading company in the outdoor industry, creating new and better ways for the outdoor enthusiast to enjoy and get the most out of their time.
This innovative thinking really shows in the Big Cot, weighing in at only 22 pounds this very durable cot can hold up to 350lbs with a storage loft attached underneath and a “No-Squeak” aluminum frame makes this the perfect guest or camping cot. The 32 X 82 X 19 inch cot was a snap to unpack and set-up. Taking only a minute and the carry bag that is included makes the cot convenient and easy to transport. Slumberjack makes 5 different sizes and styles of cots from the Tough Cot, Big Cot, Big Lux Cot, Big XL Cot and the Emergency Cot. All made of strong and quiet aluminum. Not sold with the cot but available as and accessory are the floor saver cot booties for around $15.00 helping prevent damage to your tent floor.
I had the Big Cot out and setup in the living room and had left it there for the night. When awoke the next morning I found my middle son sound asleep on it. When I saw him later that day I asked him what he thought and he advised he slept great on it and doesn’t remember ever waking up out of discomfort.
To learn more about Slumberjack products visit them online at www.Slumberjack.com.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

